# seeking group in Phoenix metro area



## Inosisi (Jun 28, 2005)

My girlfriend and I have recently moved and had to leave our gaming group behind. We are hoping to find an active group that we can join, or to pull together a new group to play with. We are mostly interested in DD3/3.5, but we are familiar with AU, Modern and a smattering of other systems. We've been gaming a long time and I have plenty of experience as both DM and player. We are hoping to find a group of "mature" players (not looking for the elderly, just the emotional stable), but people who still know how to have some fun. Ideally the game would be near Chandler, every other week on the weekends, but this is not an ideal world and we can be flexible.

If interested email me at colin.brent@gmail.com.

Cheers.


----------



## Laser T. Swift (Jun 30, 2005)

I live in Chandler and I am looking for a game.  I have been GMing for 20 years or so.  What kind of game are you looking for?  High fantasy, low fantasy, gritty, light, high roleplaying, political, high combat, etc.

My last game broke up due to marriages, kids, and jobs. Again.

I usually GM, which I prefer, but I wouldn't mind being a player too.

Laser


----------



## Inosisi (Jul 1, 2005)

LTS, I'm pretty open to most anything.  I've been gaming since '77 and I've seen a lot of very different campaigns.  I tend to lean towards low fantasy, gritty scenarios with a good mix of action and role-playing, but I also love the range from straight-up dungeon crawls to complex Machiavellian schemes.  And I am certainly not averse to handing over the reigns to someone who prefers to GM.  My work productivity tends to nosedive when I spend a lot of time as GM.

I'm hoping to scrounge together a group of 4 or 5, what I consider the critical mass for good dynamics.  Know any other good gamers you might be able to coerce into an evening of trial gaming?  And is there a particular system you prefer to play?

Colin


----------



## Inosisi (Jul 7, 2005)

Still looking for another one or two gamers to join our growing group.


----------



## Odin's Scourge (Jul 7, 2005)

*Gamer in Phoenix looking for a group*

Saw your message here, and was interested in chatting about it. Looking to get into another group; have familiarity with Forgotten Realms, 3.5, and Eberron. Any interest, e-mail me at bminor@cox.net. Thanks for the time.

BAM


----------



## RaZZer99 (Jul 11, 2005)

I would also be interested in playing. Just moved to Chandler myself as well. You can reach me at bobert99@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## Inosisi (Jul 29, 2005)

*space for one or two more players*

We have just recently started in a low magic home-brew setting with a good mix of role-playing and action.  We are using the 3.5 core books with relatively few house rules.  We meet roughly every other saturday evening, 5-10.  Looking for fairly mature players (we are all getting a bit long in the tooth).

If this sounds appealing, please get in touch.


----------

